# Timestamp-Problem



## sutcha (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit den Timestamps :/ 
Die DB hat eine Tabelle, in der eine Spalte den Typ "Timestamp" hat und im Java-Code sollen alle Zeilen gesucht werden, dessen Timestamps-Werte in einem bestimmten bereich liegen bzw. oberhalb von einem Wert liegen.


```
Select from table where time_stamp >= "+startWert+"
```
Wobei startWert vom Typ java.sql.timestamp sind.

Jetzt bekomm ich aber den Fehler:
nested exception is org.hibernate.QueryException: Not all named parameters have been set: [51:23.0] [from Table a where a.timeStamp >= 2006-04-12 07:51:23.0

Das ganze läuft mit Hibernate, wie ihr seht. 
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruß

sutcha


----------



## ms (29. Aug 2007)

sutcha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ganze läuft mit Hibernate, wie ihr seht.


Woran sollten wir das sehen?


```
Select from table where time_stamp >= "+startWert+"
```
Select * from table .... sollte es doch lauten

ms


----------



## sutcha (29. Aug 2007)

sorry, den * hatte ich vergessen. Das es auf Hibernate läuft, sieht man an der Fehlermeldung 

Ich habe auf anderen Seiten gelesen, das es an den ":" bei der Zeitangabe liegt. Es wird dann ein named parameter erwartet. Aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter :/


----------



## tuxedo (29. Aug 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sutcha hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na an der Exception.... ;-)


----------



## sutcha (29. Aug 2007)

arg, ich IDIOT -.- ich hab die ' ' für Strings vergessen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Aug 2007)

Ist das Problem damit gelöst?

Falls ja, kennzeichne den Thread doch bitte als gelöst.


----------



## mikachu (29. Aug 2007)

ein hoch auf peacemaker :toll:


----------



## sutcha (29. Aug 2007)

ja, das Problem ist gelöst! Vielen Dank!

PS: Kannte die Funktion für gelöste Threads nicht, sorry.


----------



## mikachu (29. Aug 2007)

sutcha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Kannte die Funktion für gelöste Threads nicht, sorry.


hmm, und das, obwohl es in jedem unterforum gaaanz oben ein thread gibt, der lautet "Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!" und mit "WICHTIG" gekennzeichnet ist, wo eben solche sachen, und noch andere, drinstehen ???:L


----------



## ms (29. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ms hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja ...  

ms


----------

